# Gamer-PC Zusammenstellung



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

Hi PCGH-Community,

ich habe vor etwa 2 Wochen angefangen mir einen PC selbst zusammen zu stellen, dies mach ich zum ersten Mal deswegen bin ich 
etwas unsicher was das ein oder andere Teil in meiner Zusammenstellung angeht.
Der PC soll wie gesagt zum zocken gedacht sein worauf aktuelle Spiele auf hohen Auflösungen (evtl sogar höchste) komplett ruckelfrei 
laufen um möglichst lange das System ohne große Änderungen genießen zu können, dabei sollte natürlich auch ein wenig auf den Preis geachtet werden. 
Ein wirkliches Budget hab ich allerdings nicht ich muss nur komplett überzeugt vom System sein dann lass ich mir so manchen Euro doch nochmal durchn kopf gehn 
Der grundgedanke ist eben ein gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis zu bewahren da ich der Meinung bin überteuerte Hardware (wie zB 500-600€ GraKas) machen
nicht sonderlich viel Sinn.

Meine bisherige Zusammenstellung:

       Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)
        Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
 Prozessorlüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
      Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 560 PHANTOM
       Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
        Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24B3ST12-fach (DVD-Brenner)
          Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W
         Gehäuse: Thermaltake Element S

Was haltet ihr davon? Bin für jede Meinung dankbar und hoffe möglichst viele davon zu bekommen 
Danke schonma im Voraus


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus  Vieleicht ne ssd? sonst eher ne 1TB Platte als 750 Gb... Und obs die Gainward sein soll würd ich mir überlegen es gibt meiner meinung nach bessere 

Aber sonst echt top


----------



## ЯoCaT (23. August 2011)

Joa evtl wenn da geld zulasst dan wurde ich eher einen 2600(k) aber dass is nur weil das ding nochm bissel mehr power hat


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

Danke schonma für die ratzfatzen Antworten^^ also 
@Crenshaw: Über die Gainward hab ich ganz gute Berichte gelesen und auf tweakpc.de wurde die von der Leistung her ma durchgenommen und die Werte da 
 haben mich eigtl überzeugt für den Preis aber wenn du bessere kennst würd ich dich bitten mal welche davon aufzulisten dann schau ich mir die an und lass mich
 gern überzeugen  und zu der Festplatte, also SSD würd ich mir evtl auch noch holen und der Gedanke bei den 750GB war dass meine momentane 500GB irgwendwie
 nich 100% reicht ich aber irgendwann noch eine Externe holen wollte.

@Rocat: bei dem Prozessor war ich mir relativ sicher aber warum genau würdest du eher den 2600k empfehlen? der war ja glaub ich vom preis her auch schon wieder
 "deutlich" höher oder? Und nachdem was ich so gelesen hatte war der vom preis/leistungs-verhältnis dann auch nich soooo viel besser


----------



## derMatti (23. August 2011)

Speicher reicht auch 1333er von TeamGroup z.B.
GraKa wäre meiner Meinung nach ne GTX560 mit Ti besser geeignet, z.B. von Asus GTX560 ti für ~190€
wenns in dem Preisbereich einer normalen GTX560 sein soll, rate ich dir hier zu einer ASUS EAH 6870 für ~140€
bei der HDD würd ich zu ner Samsung Spinpoint f3 1Tb greifen, gibs für knapp über 40€


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Wenn eine GTX 560, dann die mit dem Ti hinten dran, achte darauf.
Als Festplatte kannst du die Samsung F3 1TB nehmen, der Rest ist OK.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

Auflösung ? Willst du übertakten ? 



Calerian schrieb:


> Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (B3) -> lieber AsRock Z68 Pro3
> Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K -> passt
> Prozessorlüfter: be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 -> passt
> Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit -> 1600er ist unnötig, DDR3-1333 reicht völlig
> ...


 
Ich nehme jetzt mal FullHD an, und dass du übertakten willst 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (23. August 2011)

Warum ein Z68 da reicht doch das P67.

Da der Z68 einfach nur der h und der p in einem ist oder nicht ?


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

Ok also hab die FESTPLATTE mal ersetzt, da ihr euch ja alle über die samsung einig wart und die berichte die ich nachgelesen hab auch durchweg positiv waren, 
den rest muss ich erst noch verarbeiten/nachlesen und wird dann zeitig auch ersetzt wenn ich überzeugt bin danke nochma für die weiteren meinungen
RAM wurde ebenfalls ersetzt durch 1333er statt 1600er


----------



## Crenshaw (23. August 2011)

Meine MEpfehlung wegen Grafikkarte:

Wenns ne gtx 560 sein soll dann diese:

Evga gtx 560 ti Superclocked (Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » Alle Grafikkarten » EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked, 1024MB DDR5, Mini-HDMI)

Und sonst eine hd 6950 am besten:

Asus EAH6950 DCII (20 euro teurer aber bessere und leisere  Kühlung 2 gigs ram und meiner meinung nach mehr Leistung) ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ80-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

A.O.Bolaji schrieb:


> Warum ein Z68 da reicht doch das P67.
> 
> Da der Z68 einfach nur der h und der p in einem ist oder nicht ?


 
Falls er die Grafik haben will, muss er eben das Z68 nehmen, damit die Grafik weiterhin nutzbar ist.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. August 2011)

wenn du den 560 gtx ti mit 2 gb varinate nimmst ,lohnt sich nicht dann eher zu 6950 amd karte ist besser 

wenn 560 gtx ti 1gb version jeweils von 200 marke den 6950 

ich seh noch sparpotinazial beim cpu kühler eine mugen 2 reicht völlig aus +netzteil es gibt schon für diese preisklasse mit kabelmanagment .

gskil speicher team group 8gb speicher sind bestimmt billiger ,und wo gehst du einkaufen welche online shop 

wiso kein asrock bord mit z chipsatz oder den asrock extrem, schau dier den an 

ASRock Z68 EXTREME3 GEN3 S1155 Intel Z68 retail

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.de.asp?Model=Z68%20Extreme3%20Gen3


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

@Bruce112: bei welchem shop ich alles einkaufe weiss ich noch nicht wollte eben nach dem billigsten schauen der trotzdem gute rezensionen zwecks lieferzeit usw erhalten hat.
 und wegen dem mainboard...frag mich doch nich warum nich des oder so mit dem und dem ich versteh nich sonderlich viel von den sachen wie zB z-chipsatz (was is daran besser).
 ich hab mir nur sachen zusammen gesucht die gute bewertungen hatten wenn man einiges liest kann man einigermaßen abschätzen ob des mehr oder wenige des richtige is oder nich
 von der etwas tief gehenderen materie hab ich keinen dunst 

also nich falsch verstehen bin dankbar über deine empfehlung aber du müsstest mir noch bissl erklären was es damit auf sich hat damit ich des nachvollziehen kann


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

Also, für den S1155 gibt es 4 (empfehlenswerte) Chipsätze:

H61 (kein SATA3*, Übertakten: nein, IGP:ja)
H67 (SATA3, Übertakten: nein, IGP: ja)
P67 (SATA3, Übertakten: ja, IGP: nein)
Z68 (SATA3, Überakten: ja, IGP: ja*)

*je nach Brett


Daher würde ich dir den Z68-Chip empfehlen, weil er alles kann. Sollte deine Grafikkarte mal defekt sein, kannst du die integrierte GPU nutzen. Passendes Mainboard:

ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Es gibt aber einige Z68 Bretter, die keinen Grafikausgang haben.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

Ja das Stimmt, es war ging mir jetzt speziell um den Chipsatz. Es gibt ja auch H61-Bretter mit Sata 3


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Jop, dann aber nur mit extra Controller.
Wobei die 2x Sata 3 im Chipsatz nativ auch etwas arm von Intel ist.


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

@PommesmannXXL:
des is ma ne auflistung womit ich was anfangen kann danke erstma dafür^^
zum thema übertakten weiss ich nich ob ich des mal machen werd ma gucken wann sich des evtl lohnen könnte
aber ich wollte mir die möglichkeit zumindest mal offen halten, und wegen der IGP muss ich sagen dass des was
ist was ich (in meinem fall) für unnötig halte, da ich falls ma die GraKa den geist aufgeben sollte ich sofort an
alternative ran komm (zwar deutlich schlechter dann aber um zeit zu überbrücken bis ne neue da is reichts allemal)
bzw ich auch momentan sowieso meinen laptop nutze den ich dann auch noch hätte.
deswegen wegen wäre zumindest von der hinsicht aus gesehen das P67 erstma des richtige für mich denke ich,
es sei denn es gäb noch andere gravierende unterschiede über die man noch nachdenken müsste


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

Dann kannst du ein P67-Board nehmen. Sparste ein paar Euronen:

http://gh.de/620932

Allerdings wärens mir die 8€ wert, aber musst du selber wissen 

Wenn du (noch) nicht übertakten willst, dann kannst du dir auch erstmal den CPU-Kühler sparen, denn der Boxed ist sehr leise. Später, bei Bedarf, kannst du den dann ja immernoch  nachrüsten 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, dann aber nur mit extra Controller.
> Wobei die 2x Sata 3 im Chipsatz nativ auch etwas arm von Intel ist.


 

Jop, das stimmt.

Btw, ich habs editiert. Hoffe es gefällt dir jetzt


----------



## meratheus (23. August 2011)

2500K ist für einen Gamer Rechner mit späterer Option auf Overclocking vollkommen ausreichend. Das Geld für einen 2600K kannst du dir wie du selber richtig ausgesucht hast sparen.
Was den ChipSet betrifft liegst du ebenfalls richtig. SSD Caching und Lucid Virtu benötigst du für einen Gamer PC nicht. Bei einer SSD ist der Unterschied der Ladezeit bei den meisten Spielen unwesentlich höher, was die Verwendung einer SSD für einen Spielerechner bei den aktuellen Preisen nicht lohnenswert macht. Sollten die Preise der SSD´s weiter fallen und vor alle die Probleme der Controller endlich mal weniger werden, kann man immer noch nachrüsten.

Hier kannst du über SSD Caching und Lucid Virtu nachlesen Intel Z68 im Test: Neuer Mainboard-Chip für Sandy Bridge - SSD-Caching, Lucid Virtu und OC-Potenzial geprüft - asus, intel, gigabyte, msi, sandy bridge

Grafikkarte: Welche Auflösung spielst du denn. Ab 1920x1080 mit deinen Vorderungen/Erwartungen ist die Performance der GTX 560 Ti auf längere Sicht nicht ausreichend. Das ist meine perönliche Meinung, denn selbst mit der GTX570 die ich besitze sind unter 1920x1080 schon bei einigen 3D Anwendungen die FPS knapp an der 40FPS Marke.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. August 2011)

öhm die komponente was du ausgesucht hast sind jeweils von 600 euro aufwärts 

hab hier mal eine zusammmengestellt .


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

@meratheus: an welchen zeitraum hast denn gedacht wenn du sagst "auf längere sicht" bei der GraKa? ich will lediglich aktuelle spiele ruckelfrei zocken können 
zur auflösung kann ich noch nicht viel sagen da das maximale was ich zur zeit nutze 1680x1050 beträgt aber ich denke mal es wird auf die 1920x1080 hinauslaufen.
dass ich dann spiele die nächstes jahr rauskommen und noch höhere anforderungen stellen nicht mehr auf maximalen einstellungen zocken kann erwarte ich auch nicht
dann muss eben in 2jahren oder so ne neue GraKa ran so is des nunmal  auf der andern seite hab ich auch mit dem gedanken gespielt je nachdem was der pc dann
in seiner "end-zusammenstellung" kosten soll 2GraKas zu verbauen des soll nach dem was ich so gelesen hab sogar mehr bringen als 1 High-end GraKa


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> öhm die komponente was du ausgesucht hast sind jeweils von 600 euro aufwärts
> 
> hab hier mal eine zusammmengestellt .


 
Das Xilence würde ich nicht nehmen. Da gibt es deutlich bessere.



Calerian schrieb:


> @meratheus: an welchen zeitraum hast denn gedacht wenn du sagst "auf längere sicht" bei der GraKa? ich will lediglich aktuelle spiele ruckelfrei zocken können
> zur auflösung kann ich noch nicht viel sagen da das maximale was ich zur zeit nutze 1680x1050 beträgt aber ich denke mal es wird auf die 1920x1080 hinauslaufen.
> dass ich dann spiele die nächstes jahr rauskommen und noch höhere anforderungen stellen nicht mehr auf maximalen einstellungen zocken kann erwarte ich auch nicht
> dann muss eben in 2jahren oder so ne neue GraKa ran so is des nunmal  auf der andern seite hab ich auch mit dem gedanken gespielt je nachdem was der pc dann
> in seiner "end-zusammenstellung" kosten soll 2GraKas zu verbauen des soll nach dem was ich so gelesen hab sogar mehr bringen als 1 High-end GraKa


 
ch hatte dir ja schon was auf der ersten Seite empfohlen, damit kommst du erstmal lange aus. Vor allem mit der CPU   In 2-3 Jahren eine neue Graka, und dann ist alles wieder gut (falls du es brauchst )


----------



## meratheus (23. August 2011)

Calerian schrieb:


> Der PC soll wie gesagt zum zocken gedacht sein worauf aktuelle Spiele auf hohen Auflösungen (evtl sogar höchste) komplett ruckelfrei
> laufen um möglichst lange das System ohne große Änderungen genießen zu können


 
Das war mein Anhaltspunkt. Sli kann man später Nachrüsten aber ob sich die Kosten dafür lohnen ist eine andere Frage. MicroRuckler, Skallierung sowie PSU sollte man mit berücksichtigen.
Wenn du später SLi nutzen möchtest, benötigst du ein Motherboard was SLi (8x/8x) unterstützt. Das von dir ausgesuchte MSI Board hat diese Funktion.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Das Xilence würde ich nicht nehmen. Da gibt es deutlich bessere.


 
Die XQ Serie ist die einzige, die brauchbar ist, aber für das, was sie kann, ist sie zu teuer.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die XQ Serie ist die einzige, die brauchbar ist, aber für das, was sie kann, ist sie zu teuer.


 
Ja, das meinte ich ja  Da gibt es deutlich bessere... für den Preis 



meratheus schrieb:


> Das war mein Anhaltspunkt. Sli kann man später Nachrüsten aber ob sich die Kosten dafür lohnen ist eine andere Frage. MicroRuckler, Skallierung sowie PSU sollte man mit berücksichtigen.
> Wenn du später SLi nutzen möchtest, benötigst du ein Motherboard was SLi (8x/8x) unterstützt. Das von dir ausgesuchte MSI Board hat diese Funktion.


 
Entweder macht man direkt SLI oder gar nicht.


----------



## Bruce112 (23. August 2011)

xilence hatt sich verbessert der netzteil ist ok 

ich hab bei meinem 2 pc ne intel 2 quadcore 6600 mit oc 3.0ghz + 260 gtx bei 3 d vantage mit 750/1500/1200 grad mal 250 watt auslastung ,mit ne 400 watt fortron netzteil 2 mal 16 ampere mit einem pcie express 6 pin anschluß +adapter 6 pin ,und keine probleme

gemessen komplett pc

jeder schreibt vor sich hin der person will sagt das er nicht über 600 euro ausgeben will .

und manche schreiben hier 560gtx ti 6950 amd karte die über 180 euro kosten


----------



## PommesmannXXL (23. August 2011)

Dass das Netzteil schlecht ist hab ich nie gesagt, aber es gibt bessere Netzteile für teils weniger Geld. 

Btw., ein bisschen leserlicher schreiben könntest du doch schon oder ? So ist das ja eine Qual zu lesen


----------



## meratheus (23. August 2011)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Entweder macht man direkt SLI oder gar nicht.



Das ist Ansichtssache


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

meratheus schrieb:


> Das ist Ansichtssache


 
Ist aber so, die gleiche Grafikkarte noch mal für SLI kaufen, wenn die eine schlapp macht, ist sinnfrei, denn bis dahin gibt schon lange neue Karten, die schneller sind und nicht mehr Strom ziehen als die eine alte.


----------



## meratheus (23. August 2011)

Schau mal unter #24


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

doppelpost -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Dann hast du das doch schon selbst beantwortet, dass sich das nicht lohnt, ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem ist.
Bevor ich mir die zweite Karte noch mal kaufen, wo die erste ja zu langsam ist, und ich dann super Mikroruckler und noch ein neues NT brauche, kaufe ich mir doch dann lieber eine aktuelle Generation und hab Ruhe.


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

also wie gesagt dass mit den 2GraKas möcht ich mir vorbehalten je nachdem was der pc letztendlich kostet...
mein gedanke war dass wenn ich nicht jetz direkt sli nutze ich trotzdem ein sli-fähiges mainboard habe um evtl
mal in 2jahren wenn ich mir eine neue graka kaufe dieses mainboard weiterhin nutzen kann wenn es bis dahin
noch kompatibel mit dann aktueller hardware ist


----------



## Bruce112 (23. August 2011)

2012 kommen die nvidia kepler chips .

grafikarte wird jedes 2 jahr ausgerüstet von daher ,sli sehe ich persöhnlich als schwachsinn es sei denn man spielt benchmarks ,wobei man da nicht spielt sondern schaut .


----------



## meratheus (23. August 2011)

Ganz einfach. Die Leute entscheiden im Endeffekt selbst. Gleichgültig in wie weit sich die Leute beraten lassen oder nicht. Und wenn er sich diese Option offen halten möchte, muß man es mit berücksichtigen  Deshalb emfpehle ich ihm wenn er mit der Auflösung 1920x1080 spielen möchte eine GTX 570. SLi ist aus meiner Sicht finanziell nicht attraktiv.


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

noch ne blöde frage, wofür steht denn eigtl dieses "ti" bei manchen GraKas?


----------



## raid (23. August 2011)

Die GTX 560 ist nur eine umgelabelte GTX 460. Das ti ist der Zusatz auf den du achten musst, denn das ist die "leistungsstarke" bzw. neue Version.

lg, raid


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

hm und wie is des mit der "Phantom" version die ich mir ausgesucht hatte? weil laut der seite wo verschiedene grakas getestet wurden schneidet die besser 
ab als zB die nvidia geforce gtx560 ti


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Weil die Phantom wohl selbst eine Ti ist.


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

ja habs grad nochma nachgelesen is ne Ti


----------



## meratheus (23. August 2011)

Hier mal die VGA´s

Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Phantom: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Hier mal die Testberichte dazu

GeForce GTX 560 Phantom von Gainward im Test - TweakPC

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti im Test - TweakPC

Sicher


----------



## Calerian (23. August 2011)

ne du hast recht meratheus is keine Ti...des fazit war bissl verwirrend weil da teilweise geschrieben wird als sei es die Ti 
aber beim richtigen durchlesen merkt man dann dass des wohl die "normale" gtx560 is


----------



## Calerian (24. August 2011)

eine frage stellt sich mir noch da ich an der GraKa noch am rummachen bin, reicht den eine 1GB Karte für mein Vorhaben oder sollte ich doch zu einer 2GB GraKa greifen?
Ihr hattet ja auch die ein oder andere  empfohlen teils 1GB teils 2GB, was sind also die wichtigsten vor-/nachteile?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

2GB RAM brauchst Du nur für eine Auflösung von über 1920x1200. Oder bei aufwändigen Texturmods oder hohen AA/AF-Einstellungen. Sonst reicht 1GB vollkommen aus.


----------



## Calerian (24. August 2011)

ja da werd ich dann nochma nachdenken welches ich nehm 2GB sind ja grundsätzlich nich viel teurer....nun bräucht ich nur noch hilfe bei dem betriebssystem 
und zwar würde mich interessieren was denn konkret die nützlichen unterschiede sind auf der homepage zu win7 sind die zwar aufgelistet aber so wirklich 
auseinander halten was davon nützlich oder unnötiger quatsch ist kann ich nicht. was vl von bedeutung sein könnte, dass ich bald eine ausbildung
zum fachinformatiker anfangen möchte da in der ultimate ja von irgendwelchen it-funktionen die rede war, aber ob die brauchbar sind kann ich schlecht
einschätzen


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Diese Version sollte ausreichen: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) 

Wenn Du tatsächlich irgendwann eine höhere Version benötigen solltest (was ich nicht glaube), gibt es immer noch das Windows Anytime Upgrade.


----------



## Calerian (27. August 2011)

1. ist denn diese System-Builder-Version genau des gleiche wie die Vollversion wenn ich sie bei Microsoft kaufen würde, nur eben ohne Support und schöne Box?
   Mir kommt des irgendwie bissl komisch vor weil des dann je nachdem wo man´s kauft wirklich so viel billiger ist
2.wegen meinem ram (G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit): in jedem thread den ich hier momentan durchlese wird RAM von TeamGroup Elite vorgeschlagen, kann mich
  da jemand aufklären was an denen besser is also von den anderen firmen? is des rein preislich oder bringen die auf irgendne weise mehr leistung?


----------



## Lichtfaenger (27. August 2011)

Calerian schrieb:


> 1. ist denn diese System-Builder-Version genau des gleiche wie die Vollversion wenn ich sie bei Microsoft kaufen würde, nur eben ohne Support und schöne Box?
> Mir kommt des irgendwie bissl komisch vor weil des dann je nachdem wo man´s kauft wirklich so viel billiger ist



Ich kaufe nur noch SB-Versionen. Aktuell W7 x86 Ultimate. Kein Unterschied zur 'schön verpackten Box'


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Die Systembuilder Version reicht aus, der einzige Vorteil vom TeamGroup Elite Speicher ist:
-keine hohen Heatspreader
-RAM-Spannung 1,5V
-lebenslange Herstellergarantie
-Preis

Andere Hersteller, die das bieten bzw. was Dir halt wichtig ist, kannst Du genauso gut nehmen


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

so ich habe meinen pc nun hier liegen (außer der GraKa die kommt erst spät heut abend) und hab alles zusammen gebaut und angeschlossen...
nun stellt sich mir die frage was passieren kann falls ich irgendwas falsch angeschlossen haben sollte? für den zusammenbau und alles hab ich den
guide hier im forum genutzt der auch an sich sehr gut beschrieben ist aber falls doch etwas schief gelaufen sein sollte, kann etwas kaputt gehen?
oder funktioneirt es im schlimmsten fall einfach nicht?


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Wenn Du Dich an das How-to hälst, kann eigentlich nichts passieren. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du ja auch hier nachfragen (ggf. mit Bildern, die Du hier uploaden kannst)

Im schlimmsten Fall fährt der Rechner nicht hoch.

Achte auf jeden Fall auf die Anzahl und Anordnung der Abstandshalter (zwischen Board und Gehäuse). Denn wenn Du da einen zuviel einbaust, kann es einen Kurzen geben.


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

also bei meinem gehäuse waren so ziemlich alle stellen wo das mb drauf gescharubt wird schon mit abstandshaltern versehen in form von
kleinen "bögen" also so ne art...auswüchse^^ lediglich 2 abstandshalter waren mit beim mb geliefert und die hab ich noch verschraubt so dass bei JEDEM
bohrloch vom mb ein abstandshalter darunter war des is doch so gedacht oder nich?


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Das Mainboard darf halt *nur* dort aufliegen, wo diese Aussparungen für die Schrauben sind.


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

ja also ansonsten liegt des mb nirgends auf...und was ich eben noch gemacht hab da ich eine lüfter reglung hab allerdiungs nur 3stecker am mb
dass ich einen lüfter in nen andern gesteckt hab und somit eben 2 mit einem strecker am mb versorge wird des funktionieren?


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Meinst Du ein 3-pin-Y-Kabel. Ja das geht schon. Um sie regeln zu können muss der Lüfter an den CHA_FAN-Anschluss oder so ähnlich. Der 4pin CPU-Kühlerlüfter muss an CPU_FAN.


----------



## Westcoast (2. September 2011)

die lüfterregelung ist bei jedem board anders. hierfür kann man im boardbuch nachschlagen. CHA_fan bedeutet chasis fan, also gehäuselüfter.
die vorbohrungen am mainboard sind mit lötstellen gekennzeichnet, dadrunter müssen abstandshalter montiert werden. 
man kann auch mehr als einen lüfter, per y-adapter, ans mainboard anschliessen.


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

und wieder ein neues problem...eine graka hab ich mittlerweile eingebaut und nun den pc in betrieb genommen...und sofort ertönt ein sehr hohes,
kreischendes piepgeräusch (dauerhaft) daher hab ich den pc direkt wieder ausgemacht...hat jemand eine idee was des zu bedeuten hat?
falls des von irgendwelchen hardware-komponenten abhängt sagt mir welche dann schreib ich rein was für teile ich drin hab.
danke schonmal


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Kommt das aus dem Speaker des Mainboards, oder ist das eher ein mechanisches Geräusch?


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

also ich weiss jetz nich genau was der speaker is bzw wo der is aber mechanisch is des mit ziemlicher sicherheit nich


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Hat denn die Grafikkarte 2x Strom? Das Board 2x Strom? Ist der Lüfter vom CPU-Kühler angeschlossen?


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

also der cpu-lüfter ist in den nahe liegenden cpu-fan angeschlossen, das board hat eigtl nur 1x strom durch den 24-pin stecker vom netzteil wie muss da ein 2.mal strom angeschlossen werden?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Nein, das Brett hat 2x Strom, am Sockel der CPU ist noch ein 8 Pin Stromstecker, der muss auch angeschlossen sein, sonst startet der Rechner nicht.


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Ans Board muss noch ein 4pin- oder 8pin-Stecker angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

achja ok ja den 8pin stecker hab ich auch drin...der pc startet auch ganz "normal" die lüfter laufen alles leuchtet wie es soll nur eben der dauer-piepton
herrscht


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Öhm, kommt der Ton vom Gehäuselautsprecher?


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

naja ihr sprecht hier mit nem kompletten laien der das erste ma nen pc zusammengebaut hat wo findet man denn zB den speaker bzw den gehäuselautsprecher
also ich habe:
mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)
  gehäuse: AeroCool VX-9 Pro


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Der Speaker ist der Mini-Lautsprecher, der im Lieferumfang des Boards dabei ist, und aufs Board gesteckt wird.


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

ach ich geb euch eifnach ma die komplette hardware:
       Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)
        Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
 Prozessorlüfter: standart
Arbeitsspeicher: TeamGroup Elite DIMM 4GB DDR3-1333 Kit (2mal)
      Grafikkarte: XFX 8800GTX  (erstma notdürftig demnächst soll die Gainward GeForce GTX 560Ti PHANTOM eingebaut werden)
       Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint f3 1Tb
         Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 SATA bulk
          Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W
         Gehäuse: AeroCool VX-9 Pro


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Hast Du 4x2GB RAM verbaut oder 2x4GB? Nimm mal bis auf einen Riegel alle raus.


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

hm kann jetz leider nich mehr weiter testen meine freundin will hier pennen ich werd aber morgen früh so gegen 7-8uhr wenn ich wach bin direkt ma
RAM ausbauen bis auf einen (hab 2x4GB) und dann nochmal hochfahren wie´s dann aussieht...ach und wegen der Graka also da würden 2x VGA stecker reinpassen ich
hab aber nur einen rein weil ich mir nich sicher war wie ich nen zweiten rein machen soll nämlich von nem neuen kabelbund (also VGA2-Stecker) oder von dem VGA1 geht nochma
ein Stecker ab (also ebenfalls VGA1) des würd aber wenig sinn machen oder? is ja dann ein un1d des selbe kabel


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Meinst Du das Kabel zum Monitor? Da reicht natürlich eins.

Meinst Du das Stromkabel zum Netzteil? Da musst Du beide anschließen, sonst gehts nicht.


----------



## Calerian (2. September 2011)

ja also VGA1+VGA2 oder vom VGA1 beide Stecker?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Geht es um die Strom PCIe-Stecker? dann nimmst Du die vom Netzteil wo PCIe draufsteht.


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

hm wie erklär ich des am besten...also ich hab vom netzteil ausgehend mehrere VGA-kabel welche denk ich alle für die graka sind, passen zumindest da rein^^
und als beispiel beim VGA1 hab ich einma den stecker und aus dem stecker gehen wieder nach hinten kabel weg wo am ende nochma nen stecker is...
der is auch volkommen identisch also sprich ein zusätzlicher (mit kürzeren kabeln) VGA1 stecker kommt kommt aus dem VGA1 stecker, falls du nich wissen solltest was 
ich mein versuch ich gleich mal nen bild davon rein zustellen


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, nimm am besten Strom von 2 verschiedenen Strängen die vom Netzteil ausgehen. Das passt dann schon.


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

ja alles kalr werds wie gesagt dann morgen ma testen und dann meld ich mich wieder vielen dank schonmal bis hierhin


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Und stell den Feuerlöscher griffbereit.





Scherzchen


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

sehr geil funktioniert^^ lag wohl echt an der grafikkarte dass die nich genug strom hatte jetz funktioniert nur eine sache nicht
und zwar die lüfterregelung über das gehäuse...daher kommen 4kabel:
1x Strom /1x Fan1 /1x Fan2 /1x Fan3 so. strom hab ich mitm netzteil verbunden an sich leuchtet bei dem regler auch nen licht welche stufe
momentan (angeblich) läuft die 3 FANs hab ich jeweils mit einem lüfter verbunden (bzw die oberen 2 lüfter die ich zusammengesteckt habe natürlich
gemeinsam an einen) jedoch laufen die immer auf der gleichen intensität, 
noch ne idee was da falsch sein könnte?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Kannst Du mal ein Foto davon machen und hier hochladen?


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

moin softy^^
naja nen bild DAVON is jetz nich so ganz einfach is halt nen einziges kabelgewirr 
von was genau bräuchtest du denn nen foto? oder wirklich allgemein?
dann versuch ich, des irgendwie hinzubekommen des erkennbar zu fotografieren


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Öhm keine Ahnung^^, ich kann es mir nur nicht so richtig vorstellen. Du musst halt die Lüftersteuerung ans Netzteil anschließen, und dann die Lüfter an die Steuerung.


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

ok also die stecker die ich mit daumen und mittelfinger halt sind die stromkabel...des meinte ich übrigens dauernd mit
ein stecker kommt aus dem andern noch raus xD und die drei andern sind diese FAN stecker (FAN1-3) die 2äußeren sind grad angeschlossen
bei dem einen kann man erkennen (der rechte) dass da 2lüfter an einem dran sind und de rmittlere is nich angeschlossen
da kommt der seitliche lüfter vom gehäuse dran

reicht dir des so oder brauchst noch ne andere ansicht?+


achja und den strom schließ ich mit dem netzteil-kabel zusammen welches (von der beschriftung her) für HDD/DVD gedacht ist, allerdings passts
immerhin zusammen und die lämpchen funzen auch also am strom dürfts nich liegen, allerdings schließ ich nur den einen stromstecker ans netzteil...
dieses "auswuchs-"kabel (wie sich des anhört aber ich weiss es nunma nich besser xD) schließ ich nicht an kanns damit zu tun haben?
aber is doch dann eigtl die gleiche stomrversorgung eben über umwege oder nich?


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Ich kenne die Lüftersteuerung nicht, aber so wie ich das sehe, musst Du das Kabel, das Du in der Hand hälst unten ans Netzteil anschließen und an die Verzweigungen die Lüfter.


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

wie meinst an die verzweigung die lüfter? und was mach ich dann mit den FAN steckern?
und dann müsste ich ja also alle lüfter zusammenstecken.
wenn ich dir irgendwie infos geben kann damit du vl weiter kommst was für ne lüftung des is
dann mussts sagen 
mach auch gern noch 2.000bilder musst mir nur sagen was du brauchst um mir helfen zu können

also des was ich in der hand halte steck ich auch ans netzteil nur eben nich dieses zusätzlich verzweigte des is nirgends angeschlossen

und die lüfterreglung is so ne stop-cruise-turbo reglung falls dir des weiter hilft (0%/60%/100%)


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Hm. Frag mal huntertech, der ist gerade online. Vielleicht kann der Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Der Softy, das ist ein ganz Bösen, der rächt sich nur, weil ich dem immer die Probleme aufschwatze 

Die Posts hier hin und her scheinen etwas... durcheinander zu sein. Kannst du das Problem nochmal kurz zusammenfassen? Also weißt du jetzt nicht wie man die Steuerung anschließt oder wie? Wenn es so ist: 

Normalerweise muss die Lüftersteuerung entweder direkt, oder mit einem Adapter (könnte z.B. das sein, das du in der Hand hast) an das Netzteil anschließen. Musst natürlich drauf achten, dass du keinen Ausgang an das Netzteil anschließt, das kann einen Kurzschluss erzeugen und bringt dich ja auch nicht weiter. Du musst z.B. in der Bedienunganleitung oder auf der Steuerung selber einen Hinweis darauf finden, welcher Anschluss der Steuerung auch der Eingang ist (alle anderen sind dann meist Ausgänge). Wie gesagt: Ausgang an Netzteil kommt nicht gut


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Der Softy, das ist ein ganz Bösen, der rächt sich nur, weil ich dem immer die Probleme aufschwatze



  Du bastelst doch ständig rum  Ich kaufe nur Lüfter,die auch leise sind, wenn ich sie am Netzteil anschließe 

@topic
Ich glaube, Du brauchst Molex Adapter, also sowas in der Art: PC HARDWARE | Shop - Sharkoon Sharkoon Netzteil | Adapter | Video Kabel u. Adapter | Kabel u. Adapter, um die Lüfter an den Verzweigungen anzuschließen.


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

naja also an sich wie ich des zeug ans netzteil schließ weiss ich (denk ich) also strom hatte ich schon ich hab oben aufm gehäuse einstellungsmöglichkeiten
von stop/cruise/turbo und die lämpchen welche einstellung momentan (angeblich) aktiv  ist leuchten auch allerdings ändert sich nichts an der
drehgeschwindigkeit der lüfter selbst wenn ich auf stop geh also funktioniert nur die reglung der lüfter nicht...ich hab die lüfter an diese
FAN1-3 anschlüsse (die auch aufm bild zu erkennen sind) angeschlossen und die lüfter jeweils nochma ins mainboard


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Öhm, wie kannst Du die Lüfter 2x anschließen?  Die müssen an die Steuerung, und nicht ans Mainboard.


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

das is der stecker (3-polig) und der wird in den kleinen weißen steckplatz am mainboard den man auf dem einen bild (des linke bild) relativ gut erkennen kann
gesteckt des is glaub damit man des ganze übers BIOS steuern kann wenn mich nich alles täuscht


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Du kannst nicht einen Lüfter (vermutlich per Y-Kabel) ans Mainboard anschließen, wo er dann 12V bekommt und gleichzeitig an die Lüftersteuerung, dann regelst du auch nichts. Die Lüfter müssen nur an die Steuerung!


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Der Sinn der Lüftersteuerung ist ja, dass Du die Lüfter nicht ans Board oder Netzteil anschließen musst.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Der Sinn der Lüftersteuerung ist ja, dass Du die Lüfter nicht ans Board oder Netzteil anschließen musst.


 Naja fast, eigentlich ist der Sinn ja, dass du sie regeln kannst


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

alles klar funktioniert vielen dank euch beiden omg wie dumm!! xD des geheimnis war echt nur des nich an beides anzuschließen (also mainboard UND netzteil)
sondern NUR ans netzteil! xD vielen vielen dank


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Und wieder hat huntertech einen Fall gelöst 

Nein Quatsch, viel Spaß noch mit deinem Rechner


----------



## Calerian (3. September 2011)

wie musste man beim partitionieren eigtl die GB umrechnen um letztendlich das zu haben was man will?
also wenn ich eingeb dass die erste partition 100GB groß sein soll....war sie letztendlich ja kleiner wegen byte und bit oder so.
wie muss ich des umrechnen damit ich eine entsprechende zahl eingeben kann damit am ende wirklich 100GB drauf passen?


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Da schmeißt du was durcheinander .

8 Bit = 1 Byte. 1000 Byte = 1 Megabyte. 1024 Byte = 1 Mibibyte. 

Windows rechnet aber fälschlicherweise mit Mibibyte (bzw. Gibibyte usw.) und zeigt Megabyte (bzw. Gigabyte usw.) an. WDa es das aber immer tut, bekommst du auch 100er-Partitionen, wenn du 100GB eingibst.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Du hast im Endeffekt auch weniger nutzbaren Speicherplatz als die angegebene Kapazität. Bei einer 1000GB HDD sind ~930GB nutzbar.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du hast im Endeffekt auch weniger nutzbaren Speicherplatz als die angegebene Kapazität. Bei einer 1000GB HDD sind ~930GB nutzbar.


 Falsch 

Die Platte hat exakt 1000GB (=Gigabyte), das sind rund 930GiB (Gibibyte). Aber Windoof gibt ja fälschlicherweise Gibibyte als Gigabyte an und zeigt somit nur 930GB an.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Die Hersteller rechnen mit dem Faktor 1000. Windows aber (korrekt) mit Faktor 1024. Daher sind nur ca. 93% der Herstellerangabe nutzbar.

1000x1000x1000x1000/1024/1024/1024 = 931,32 GB


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Falsch
> 
> Die Platte hat exakt 1000GB (=Gigabyte), das sind rund 930GiB (Gibibyte). Aber Windoof gibt ja fälschlicherweise Gibibyte als Gigabyte an und zeigt somit nur 930GB an.


 
Windows zeigt das auch schon korrekt an, schau dir mal eine formatierte 1TB Platte an, da sind genau 1000MB drin. Es ist nur eine Frage der Anzeige.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Hersteller rechnen mit dem Faktor 1000. Windows aber (korrekt) mit Faktor 1024. Daher sind nur ca. 93% der Herstellerangabe nutzbar.
> 
> 1000x1000x1000x1000/1024/1024/1024 = 931,32 GB


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Windows zeigt das auch schon korrekt an, schau dir mal eine formatierte 1TB Platte an, da sind genau 1000MB drin. Es ist nur eine Frage der Anzeige.


 Das ich euch beiden das erklären muss, schon schade sowas 

Wie schon gesagt: Ein Megabyte sind exakt 1000 Kilobyte. Ein Mibibyte sind exakt 1024 Kibibyte. Windows rechnet intern mit den Zweierpotenzen (Kibibyte, Mibibyte, Gibibyte, ...), zeigt dies aber fälschlicherweise mit den falschen Bezeichnungen (Kilobyte, Megabyte, Gigabyte, ...) an. Windows hat die falsche Darstellungsweise, PUNKT!

Wer mir nicht glauben will kramt jetzt auf die schnelle eine beliebige PCGH-DVD heraus und ließt den Artikel, der seit einer Ewigkeit im Bonusmaterial dabei ist.

PS: Von euch beiden hötte ich mehr Grundwissen erwartet


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Schau dir mal den Screen an, was steht da bei Speicherkapazität?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Oh man Quanti, du verstehst es einfach nicht 

1 Byte ist und bleibt 1 Byte, da man da ja noch nichts anders rechnen kann. 1 Megabyte (ein *richtiger* Megabyte, MB) hat *nach Definition* genau 1000 Kilobyte (KB) und ein *richtiger* Kilobyte hat *nach Definition* genau 1000 Byte. 

1 Mibibyte (MiB) hat *nach Definition* nicht 1000 Kilobyte (KB), sondern *1024 Kibibyte (KiB)*. Und ein KiB hat auch nicht 1000 Byte, sondern *1024 Byte*. 

Windows rechnet mit den Zweierpotenzen (Kibibyte, Mibibyte, ...), zeigt aber fälschlicherweise die Bezeichnungen der Zehnerpotenzen an (Kilobyte, Megabyte, ...) und gibt somit die Größen *falsch an!* Die Hersteller rechnen mit den Zehnerpotenzen und geben auch die richtigen Bezeichnungen dafür an.

Windows hat falsche Bezeichnungen für Dateigrößen, warum ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen 



PS: Mach die Dateiindizierung aus, das kostet Leistung


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Windows hat falsche Bezeichnungen für Dateigrößen, warum ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen



Windows macht das schon richtig, sieht man ja am Screen. 



huntertech schrieb:


> PS: Mach die Dateiindizierung aus, das kostet Leistung



Brauche ich aber, sonst ist die Suchfunktion in der Startleiste sinnlos.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Windows macht es eben nicht richtig! Die Byte-Angabe, die ist richtig. Deine Platte hat aber nicht 911 *GB* frei, sondern 911 *GiB* und darum geht es. Der Fehler ist darin, dass die Größeneinheit nicht stimmt!

Die Indizierung brauchst du nicht, damit geht es nur etwas schneller.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Windows macht es eben nicht richtig! Die Byte-Angabe, die ist richtig. Deine Platte hat aber nicht 911 *GB* frei, sondern 911 *GiB* und darum geht es. Der Fehler ist darin, dass die Größeneinheit nicht stimmt!



Das liegt ja nur daran, dass Windows eben nicht den Standard nimmt, sondern das, was alle machen, denn bei Linux oder Mac steht das nicht anders. 
Vielleicht bauen sie ja bei Windows 8 ein "i" mit ein. 



huntertech schrieb:


> Die Indizierung brauchst du nicht, damit geht es nur etwas schneller.



Ohne die Indizierung geht das Suchfenster in der Startleiste nicht, wenn man den Startknopf drückt, denn Standardmäßig sucht er nur in den Offline Dateien, im Startmenü und im Internet Explorer Verlauf (den ich eh nicht benutze), also muss man das auf die Platten ausweiten, damit er auch den Kram findet und das klappt sehr gut.
Sind alle Dateien indiziert, findet er alles in Echtzeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Ich hab ja auch nichts dagegen, dass Windows mit Zweierpotenzen rechnet, aber dann soll es bitteschön auch richtig angegeben werden! (Eigentlich hab ich schon was dagegen, aber naja  ).

Ich hab auch nicht indiziert und es wird trotzdem alles gefunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht indiziert und es wird trotzdem alles gefunden


 
Aber nicht in Echtzeit.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nicht in Echtzeit.


 Aber fast, die 0,2 sec kann ich warten


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Aber fast, die 0,2 sec kann ich warten


 
Kauf ich dir nicht ab.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf ich dir nicht ab.


 Mach's doch aus und probier... Er findet keine Ordner (keine Ahnung, ob das mit Indizierung der Fall ist) aber jede Datei, egal ob Exe oder Video, egal ob auf SSD oder HDD, wird gefunden bevor du die Maus überhaupt in Richtung Symbol bewegen kannst. Unter einer halben Sekunde ist das definitiv!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Hast du keine Indizierung an, passiert absolut gar nichts, wenn ich in dem Suchfenster eine Datei eingeben, denn er findet sie nicht, da er eben nur in bestimmten Ordnern sucht und nicht den gesamten Rechner.
Also musst du auf erweitert gehen und dort die Datei eingeben und dann rattert die Festplatte los, weil er eben alles durchgucken muss, das dauert dann.
Daher Indizierung aktiviert und fertig.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Nen komischen Rechner hast du da, ich hab Indizierung wie gesagt auf beiden Platten aus und er findet jede Datei sofort.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

Und wie machst du das?
Doch nicht mit Tippen ins Suchfeld, denn das funktioniert nicht.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Doch, genau so! Einfach auf das wunderschon runde (ohne Tesselation  ) Symbol da unten klicken, Dateinamen eingeben, Datei gefunden, draufklicken, gut.

PS: Er findet doch Ordner.


----------



## Softy (3. September 2011)

Ihr redet aneinander vorbei. Quanti meint das Suchfeld oben rechts.


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

Oh... das geht bei mir wirklich nicht.

Aber dann kleine Frage nebenbei: Wozu brauch ich das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Aber dann kleine Frage nebenbei: Wozu brauch ich das?


 
Öhm.. um Dateien zu finden?


----------



## huntertech (3. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. um Dateien zu finden?


 Das geht mit der Suche im Startmenü auch  Da kannst du sogar deine 5,23 Millionen Festplatten gleichzeitig durchsuchen


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Das geht mit der Suche im Startmenü auch  Da kannst du sogar deine 5,23 Millionen Festplatten gleichzeitig durchsuchen


 
Aber erst dann, wenn die Indizierung aktiviert und auf alle Platten ausgedehnt ist, sonst eben nicht, das sag ich ja schon seit ein paar Seiten.


----------



## huntertech (4. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber erst dann, wenn die Indizierung aktiviert und auf alle Platten ausgedehnt ist, sonst eben nicht, das sag ich ja schon seit ein paar Seiten.


 Dann erklär mir mal, warum ich nichts indiziert habe und trotzdem auf beiden Platten alles sofort finde.


----------



## Calerian (10. September 2011)

so und wieder mal hätte ich eine frage.. 
ich habe momentan noch den standart cpu kühler (intel core i5-2500k) und wollte mir demnächst noch den ausgesuchten neuen kühler dazu kaufen,
welcher wie anfangs schon aufgelistet der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 sein soll. be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK014) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Nun habe ich das Problem dass der anscheind nich auf mein MB passen würde.
Ich habe das MSI p67a-gd65 (b3).MSI P67A-GD65, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7681-031R) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Da ist so ein silbernes bauteil drauf auf dem steht military class II welches da stören würde nun wollte ich fragen gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit dieses
raus zu nehmen (ist es womöglich nur ne schutzkappe die da drauf is) oder is des teil wirklich notwendig?
mag ne dumme frage sein hab aber echt keine ahnung bin immernoch in der basic-lernphase xD


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

Bist Du sicher, dass das stört? Mir ist nur bekannt, dass beim Asus P8P67 LE die Kondensatoren stören in Verbindung mit dem Dark Rock, aber beim MSI?


----------



## Calerian (10. September 2011)

hab nochma nachgeschaut also des stört tatsache nicht lediglich würde so die graka stören aber da gibts zum glück ja noch 
nen zweiten slot...hat sich also erledigt..oh man peinlich wieder zu schnell zu unsauber nachgeschaut..


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

Die Grafikkarte sollte aber in den oberen Slot, weil der untere nicht mit 16 lanes angebunden ist. Aber auch da sollte der Platz ausreichen


----------



## Calerian (30. November 2011)

Schönen guten Abend,
möchte hier den Thread ausgraben um mal wieder um eine kleine Hilfe zu bitten.
Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem guten CPU-Kühler für mein System und kann mich da nicht so recht entscheiden.
Der Thermalright Macho scheint ja von allen geliebt zu werden dieser passt aber wohl leider nicht in mein Gehäuse
Nun bin ich ein wenig am schwanken zwischen dem Matterhorn und der Nordwand von denen man ja auch gutes hört, da weiss
ich allerdings nicht welcher besser ist.
Ich lege mehr Wert auf Kühlleistung und Lautstärke als auf Aussehen bzw irgendwelche LED spielereien o.ä.
Erstma mein momentanes System:

Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)
         Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
 Arbeitsspeicher: TeamGroup Elite DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
       Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 570
        Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
         Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24B3ST12-fach (DVD-Brenner)
           Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W
          Gehäuse: Aerocool VX9-Pro

Wie gesagt schwanke zwischen den beiden bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen,
die maximal Höhe sollte aber in etwa bei 15cm liegen bei höheren wirds schon knapp bzw geht vl schon gar nicht mehr.
(Darum wird das mit dem ursprünglich ausgesuchten Dark Rock Advanced auch nichts^^)
Der Preis steht für mich hier eher im Hintergrund sofern ich von einem Kühler überzeugt bin.
Falls ihr noch zusätzliche Infos über was auch immer braucht liefer ich die gerne nach 
Vielen Dank schonmal
Calerian


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

Ich denke, ohne einen Seitenlüfter sollten schon Kühler bis 160mm oder so reinpassen. Die Nordwand ist sehr gut, aber kaum noch erhältlich. Der Matterhorn ist einen Tick besser, aber recht teuer. Ich würde die Nordwand nehmen.


----------



## Calerian (30. November 2011)

naja ich neige eher davon ab den seitenlüfter zu entfernen...der gehört doch irgendwie dazu^^ werd aber nachher ma testen was genau des bei extrem situationen
ausmacht die seitenlüfter sollen ja angeblich kaum eine wirkung haben (mehrfach gelesen).
kann mir da jemand was empfehlen wie ich die temperatur der cpu testen kann ohne 100%auslastung?
hatte ich bei prime95 gemacht und den benchmark abgebrochen als die cpu an die 87grad gestoßen ist
bzw kann man prime irgendwie anders einstellen zB dass nur 80% ausgelastet werden?


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

87°C  Das ist nicht gesund. 

Du kannst ja irgendwelche anderen Benchmarks machen, 3dmark11 oder so.


----------



## Calerian (30. November 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> 87°C  Das ist nicht gesund.



deswegen hab ich da abgebrochen weils echt immernoch am (langsam) steigen war dachte die bude fliegt mir glei um die ohren 

kann man denn bei 3dmark11 "oder so" bisschen was einstellen zu wie viel % ausgelastet werde soll?
ansonsten wirds ja sicherlich ähnlich wie bei prime aussehen


----------



## huntertech (30. November 2011)

Nein, man kann es nicht einstellen. Aber der 3DMark lastet naturgemäß deutlich weniger aus, eher wie Spiele. Prime ist deutlich über Spiele-Niveau, getoppt nur noch vom Intel Burning Test (müsste so heißen) und Core Damage.


----------



## Calerian (30. November 2011)

hm ok heftig der unterschied also mit 3dmark11 kommt meine CPU max auf 63/64 Grad aber gut des war ja nur mal so nebenbei,
wegen dem kühler...meintest du die nordwand oder nordwand rev. b is kaum noch erhältlich? und was is denn genau der unterschied zwischen beiden?
liege ich damit richtig dass diese sich eher auf optischer basis befinden?


----------



## Softy (30. November 2011)

Bei der Rev. B wurde afaik nur die Kompatibilität mit neuen Sockeln gewährleistet, der Kühlkörper an sich ist gleich. Diese solltest Du nehmen: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B.


----------



## Ashton (1. Dezember 2011)

Gäbe noch zwei günstige Alternativen, wenn du die Nordwand nicht bekommst: 

Xigmatek Aegir(159mm)
Deepcool Ice Matrix 400(160mm)


----------



## Calerian (1. Dezember 2011)

also ohne seitenlüfter is meine CPU während 3dmark11 grade mal 1-2grad wärmer auf max 62grad,
hab zwar schon gehört dass dessen wirkung nicht so mega sein soll aber is des tatsächlich so wenig?
die kann man sich doch dann eigtl komplett sparen?! 
Calerian


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

Jup. Seitenlüfter sind in den meisten Fällen sinnlos. Bei 2 Grafikkarten (oder mehr ) ohne DHE-Design kann das Sinn machen, aber im Normalfall kann man sich das sparen.


----------



## Calerian (1. Dezember 2011)

dann werd ich den mal ausbauen nur zur deko muss da auch keinen platz wegnehmen dann würde ja vl
doch noch der thermalright macho in frage kommen muss ich dann nochma genau nachmessen.
jetzt bin ich grad noch am suchen ob der auch vom mainboard und dem RAM und was da sonst noch
vor sich hin lebt reinpasst und mit nichts kollidiert, rein zufällig erfahrung hat da niemand mit
der combo oder?


----------



## Softy (1. Dezember 2011)

Beim RAM und Board wird es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## huntertech (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich Seitenlüfter gehört? 

Ja, idR sind die Teile relativ sinnlos. Man bekommt ein paar °C weniger GraKa- und Mainboard-Temperatur, aber nichts, was nicht auch durch eine zu berechnende Kugel weniger im Spiel ausgeglichen werden könnte


----------



## Calerian (31. Dezember 2011)

Schönen guten Abend zusammen,
mich beschäftigt seit einiger Zeit mein BIOS (click bios oder wie auch immer die genaue bezeichnung ist).
Ich würde gerne einstellen dass wenn der PC stromzufuhr bekommt sofort hochfährt ohne dass ich "extra" den Power-Knopf drücken muss,
da der Rechner an sich bei mir ziemlich im Eck steht was schonma etwas Gymnastik erfordert und da hab ich nicht immer Lust drauf 
Nach bisschen rumsuchen im Internet stellte ich fest dass die Funktion wohl "AC Power Loss Reset" heissen müsste,
diese finde ich aber nirgends im BIOS. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?
Vielen Dank schonmal und noch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 
Cal


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2012)

Guck mal nach einer Funktion, dass du den Rechner mit einem Signal der Tastatur starten kannst.


----------



## Calerian (2. Januar 2012)

ne da konnte ich jetzt auch nichts zu finden....muss doch irgendeine möglichkeit da geben.
wie man des einstellen kann, hat noch jemand eine idee?


----------



## huntertech (2. Januar 2012)

Also normalerweise gibt's Funktionen à la "wake up by keyboard" oder ähnlich. Kenne kein Board ohne Funktionen dieser art...


----------



## Calerian (7. Januar 2012)

so also mit dem BIOS hab ich hinbekommen...der cpu-kühler thermalright hr-02 macho ist auch angekommen nun hab ich dazu eine kurze frage, kann
man von so einer Metal Back Plate bednekenlos etwas wegschleifen kann.
Bei mir blockiert nämlich ein kleines Bauteil des Mainboards welches mit SFC beschriftet ist wodurch der einbau nicht möglich ist...
ich schätze mal des ist irgendein kondensator oder sowas oder? das abschleifen würde die Befestigung natürlich nicht behindern,
also müsste es normalerweise keine Gründe gegen das bisschen abschleifen geben wollte trotzdem mal kurz hier nach Rat fragen
danke schonmal
Cal


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2012)

Ich würde behaupten, dass du ruhig ein wenig abschleifen kannst, solange du dadurch weder den Befestigungsmechanismus, noch seine Stabilität im Allgemeinen beeinträchtigst und das Teil entsprechend reinigst, sodass keine Metallspäne mehr abfallen können. Achte natürlich auch darauf, dass die Backplate am besten keinen Kontakt zu irgendeinem Bauteil hat...

Was dein SFC-Bauteil ist, kann ich dir so nicht sagen, aber das Bauteil wäre ja nicht da, wenn es nicht dahingehören müsste  Links vom Sockel ist normalerweise die Elektronik für die CPU-Stromzufuhr, wenn das Bauteil da ist, könnte es dazu gehören.


----------



## Calerian (29. Januar 2012)

Und auf ein Neues möchte ich diesen Thread ausgraben, dieses mal jedoch  nicht in meinem Interesse sondern dessen meiner Freundin.
Sie möchte ihren alten Rechner ein wenig aufrüsten um aktuelle Spiele  wieder anständig spielen zu können (momentan SWTOR), dass Budget soll dabei möglichst
gering gehalten werden da sie auch nicht sooo viel zockt ohne allerdings  größere Einbußen zu machen (angedacht waren so vl um die 400-500€)
Erstmal wofür wird der zukünftige denn so genutzt.
Es soll ein Rechner werden der zum zocken gemacht ist allerdings nicht  im High-End Bereich sondern was anständiges womit man die nächsten Jahre
befriedigend durchs zock-leben kommt.
Übertaktet wird nicht.

Ihr bisheriger Rechner umfasst grob aufgelistet:
CPU: Amd Phenom II X4 810 4x 2.60GHz
MB: Acer WMCP78M
RAM: 8GB
Festplatte: 1TB
Netzteil: 220W
GraKa: Radeon HD 4650 512MB

So und nun, wie soll es danach aussehen, habe mal meine groben Gedanken  spielen lassen und hoffe ihr könnt mir diese absegnen/verbessern:
CPU: Intel I5-2400
MB: Kann man das alte nutzen? Wenn nicht bräucht ich hier noch eine  Empfehlung welches zweckmäßig und dabei möglichst günstig bleibt (natürlich ohne SLI/Crossfire^^)
RAM: werden die alten 8GB übernommen
Festplatte: wird ebenfalls die alte 1TB übernommen (SSD wird keine benötigt)
Netzteil: Nach dem Motto: bis dass der Tod uns scheidet wollte ich ihr  hier ein höherwertiges spendieren, welches man so gut wie nicht mehr  austauschen braucht da bei ihr ganz sicher nie SLI/Crossfire stattfinden wird und dachte daher an ein be quiet  Straight Power E9 CM 480W. Geht des in Ordnung? FALLS auch irgendwann  mal doch etwas übertaktetes her soll? Wie gesagt soll möglichst lange halten und nicht ausgetauscht werden wenn mal wieder was neues mit OC gekauft wird.

Gehäuse: Bekommt sind mein (3 Monate) altes..Softy weiss ja sicher warum^^
GraKa: Dachte ich an eine GTX560Ti, nur welche? hier möchte ich  möglichst sparen da auf ein wenig OC oder minimal bessere Lüftung kein  großer wert gesetzt werden muss.
  Sie sollte nur nicht ohrendbetäubend sein. (Lass mich hier auch gerne  von einer Radeon überzeugen, wenns besser/günstiger sein sollte da PhysX  nicht wirklich benötigt wird)
Achja gezockt wird dann bei 1920x1080 in FullHD
Laufwerk: wird das alte übernommen

Ich hoffe nichts vergessen zu haben und freu mich schon auf eure Antworten
Danke schonmal
Cal


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2012)

Die CPU und Board würde ich behalten, und nur das Netzteil und Grafikkarte austauschen, z.B. ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI/1GD5, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wegen des Gehäuses steh ich grad auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Calerian (29. Januar 2012)

war in dem andern thread wo ich übers interceptor nachgedacht hab, vor paar wenigen Tagen.
Komm schon da hast noch geschrieben dass du dich an diesen THread hier erinnern kannst und an den vor 3tagen oder so kannst des nich mehr? xD


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2012)

Calerian schrieb:


> war in dem andern thread wo ich übers interceptor nachgedacht hab, vor paar wenigen Tagen.
> Komm schon da hast noch geschrieben dass du dich an diesen THread hier erinnern kannst und an den vor 3tagen oder so kannst des nich mehr? xD



 Achso^^: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/200253-gehaeuse-kauf.html


----------



## Calerian (29. Januar 2012)

richtig^^ naja gut wenn du sagst nur die graka und netzteil reicht auszutauschen wäre dass natürlich optimal.
würde die cpu eine 560ti gar nicht ausbremsen? oder nur so minimal dass man da nicht viel merken sollte?


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2012)

Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. Bei CPU-lastigen Spielen (z.B. GTA IV) limitiert die CPU natürlich schon. Bei den meisten Spielen limitiert aber die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Calerian (29. Januar 2012)

nunja dann werden wir das mal testen nur diese zwei teile auszutauschen und hoffen dass damit  schon alles klappt,
war ja einfach und ging schnell vielen dank dir 
wenn andere noch andere gedanken haben bin ich für diese natürlich auch offen 

EDIT:ach würdest du sagen dass 480w reicht dann LOCKER oder wenn eh nur zwei teile getauscht werden was somit etwa 290€ wären
kann man ruhig dass 580w nehmen um auf der ganz sicheren seite zu sein?


----------



## Softy (29. Januar 2012)

Wenn es mit der neuen Grafikkarte immer noch nicht zufriedenstellend läuft, kannst Du ja den Unterbau immer noch austauschen, und die Grafikkarte mitnehmen. Eine andere Option wäre noch, die CPU zu übertakten. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das mit dem OEM-Brett geht, außerdem wäre vermutlich ein besserer CPU-Kühler notwendig.


----------



## Calerian (16. Februar 2012)

Huhu zusammen, und zwar hab ich ein kleines (nerviges) Problem...momentan immer wenn ich meinen PC starten möchte, fährt er nicht vollständig hoch sondern bleibt nach kurzer Zeit 
in einem schwarzen Hintergrund hängen wo dann folgendes steht:

E7681IMS V1.14 07/13/2011
Intel (R) Core (TM) i5-2500k CPU @ 3.30GHz, Speed: 100x33=3300 MHz

DRAM Frequency for DDR3 1333MHz (Dual Channel)
DRAM Size is 8192 MB

USB Devices total: 0 KBDs, 1 MICE, 0 MASS, 2 HUBs

Detected ATA/ATAPI Devices...
SATA Port2: Samsung HD1038J

All settings were reset to default values.
Press F1 to Run SETUP
Press F2 to Continue


Kann mir hierbei jemand helfen?
Danke schonmal Cal


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

Hast Du im BIOS irgendwas verändert? Hast Du schonmal einen BIOS-Reset gemacht?


----------



## Calerian (16. Februar 2012)

blöde frage: wie genau mach ich des?


----------



## Softy (16. Februar 2012)

Da gibt es unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten, wenn Dein Board einen "CLEAR CMOS"-Knopf hat, kannst Du den drücken. Ansonsten müsstest Du den Rechner vom Netz nehmen, die Mainboard-Batterie ausbauen, den Gehäuse Ein/Ausschalter paar mal drücken, paar Minuten warten, Batterie wieder rein und den Rechner wieder starten.


----------



## Calerian (16. Februar 2012)

oh man zum glück hab ich noch so nen reset button gefunden xD
meine frage war etwas blöd formuliert ich meinte ob ich in jedes untermenü einzeln muss und da F6 drücken (reset) oder obs einmal
reicht egal wo ich grad bin hab jetz allerdings zur sicherheit in jedem einzelnen menü den reset gemacht und nuja muss mal schauen
kann erst morgen früh wieder an den pc ich werd dann mal hier kurz schreiben obs geklappt hat 
danke schonmal jedenfalls


----------



## Calerian (16. Februar 2012)

habs nun doch nochmal schnell getestet und muss leider sagen dass es nicht geholfen hat ...
im gegenteil das Datum wird irgendwie immer weiter nach hinten verstellt heute morgen wars noch 2011 und jetzt
hab ich den 01.01.2005, hat noch jemand eine andere idee?


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

Das Datum verstellt sich von alleine, also ohne dass Du einen BIOS-Reset machst? Dann würde ich mal die BIOS-Batterie austauschen, die könnte defekt sein.


----------



## Calerian (17. Februar 2012)

ist dass die sogenannte JBAT?
wäre jetzt das einzige im Handbuch was ich gefunden hab das passen könnte


----------



## Softy (17. Februar 2012)

Ja, die sieht so oder so ähnlich aus: http://www.ratschlag24.com/images/uploads/bios-batterie.jpg


----------



## Calerian (13. April 2012)

Huhu zusammen,
ich bin gerade mal wieder dabei einen kompletten Rechner zusammen zu bauen, warten will derjenige nicht auf
die ganze neue HW der Rechner soll so schnell wie möglich her 
Gezockt werden soll in Full HD, übertaktet wird ebenfalls.
Ein direktes Budget gibt es bisher nicht, soll eben wie in den meisten Fällen möglichst günstig
und dennoch zukunfts"sicher" sein.
Ein Großteil der Komponenten wird aus einem anderen System übernommen benötigt wird also noch:

  Gehäuse: ich weiss, ist Geschmackssache, dennoch nehm ich da gerne ein paar Vorschläge an
               es sollte der Macho reinpassen.
      GraKa: Da hab ich bisher die 560Ti von Asus im Auge, ob 448 oder nicht muss ich noch abklären, je nachdem wie der Rest aussieht
         CPU: Da übertaktet wird hab ich an den 2500K im Sinne
 Mainboard: Bin ich momentan noch etwas Planlos, hab mir schon einige angeschaut aber so wirklich festlegen konnte ich mich noch nicht.
CPU-Lüfter: Tendiere ich stark zum Macho, den hab ich selbst und ist wohl immernoch ungeschlagen was das P/L-Verhältnis angeht.

Soviel zu meinen bisherigen Gedankengängen, werde wie immer gerne etwas besseren beleehrt 
Vielen Dank schonmal
Cal


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Als Grafikkarte sind die neuen AMD einen Blick wert. Die AMD 7870 ist eine sehr gute Karte.
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dazu
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 140 (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/775/1155/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax Fulmo Premium (ECA892AG-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Caldion (13. April 2012)

Welchen Mainboard & Gehäuse soll man den nehmen wenn man dann eine 
*Intel Core i5-3570K kauft ?
*


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Ein Mainboard mit Z77 Chipsatz.
Gehäuse ist deine Wahl.


----------



## Caldion (13. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Mainboard mit Z77 Chipsatz.
> Gehäuse ist deine Wahl.


 

Hi ,

Ja Danke aber welchen Z77 würdest du mir den empfehlen jetzt genauer ich kann bis 130 € zahlen dafür ... sollte alles haben PCI 3.0 und USB 3.0 HDMI usw...


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Für rund 100€ bekommst du das Asrock Z77 Pro4. Das reicht eigentlich.
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Calerian (13. April 2012)

Gegenfrage: Wieso machst du nicht einen eigenen Thread um deine Fragen zu stellen?
Find ich ehrlich gesagt ein klein wenig unhöflich


----------



## Calerian (14. April 2012)

Ich habe mir nun mal das ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 und das ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 angeschaut.
Gibt es da größere Unterschiede was die Leistung angeht?
Auf den ersten Blick hat das Pro3 lediglich keinen DVI Anschluss und hier und da ein paar mehr oder weniger Anschlüsse (USB usw.)
Da könnte ich allerdings nochmal ein paar Euro sparen, oder wäre dann doch das Pro4 spürbar besser? Und falls ja, aus welchen Gründen
Danke schonmal 
Cal


----------



## Softy (14. April 2012)

Das Pro4  hat glaub ich mehr Phasen, was für eine stabilere Spannungsversorgung der CPU dient. Falls Du stark übertakten willst, kann das von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Calerian (14. April 2012)

was heisst "stark" übertakten?^^
hatte vor die im bereich von 4,0-4,3 GHz laufen zu lassen was je nach
cpu ja relativ gut machbar sein sollte da ich nicht alzu viel zeit habe um des auch selbst zu testen


----------



## Threshold (14. April 2012)

4,3GHz ist nicht stark übertaktet. Das schaffst du mit ein wenig mehr CPU Spannung. Stark übertaktet ist alles nach 4,5GHz.


----------



## Calerian (14. April 2012)

ja also da die preis unterschiede bei den beiden nicht hoch sind mach ichs nun einfach davon abhängig wo ich
insgesamt mit den anderen komponenten günstiger weg komm und dann wird bestellt, ich danke euch
auf ein neues für eure hilfe, macht immer wieder spass hier 
Cal


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

hi zusammen...bin nun gerade dabei den pc zusammen zu bauen und hab ein problem:
verbaut ist die asus gtx560ti und ein netzteil von tagan (dualseries 600w).
die pci kabel vom netzteil sind nun allerdings zu breit (durch die "ummantelung") als dass ich diese
in die direkt aneinander liegenden steckplätze von der graka stecken könnte.
was kann man da nun machen? falls benötigt kann ich auch gerne noch bilder nachreichen
falls ihr nicht wisst wie ich des meine


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Bilder sind gut. Ich weiß gerade nicht was du meinst.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

das ist ja komisch dass die pciestecker nicht passen. man kann durch adapter 2 mal 4pin molex einen 6 pin basteln.
bei 2 mal 6 pin bräuchtest du allerdings 4 mal 4pin molex. 

der adapter sieht so aus: http://www.pchelpwebshop.co.uk/images/Adaptor_PCI_Express_Power_(dual_4pin_molex_to_6pin).jpg


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Das nützt dir aber nichts wenn du Adapter auch nicht passen.
Deswegen bitte das Bild. Möglichst aus verschiedenen Perspektiven.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

der adapter passt immer.


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Adapter sind Mist.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

und warum das? wir wollen hier bitte nicht wieder sinnlose/endlose diskussionen führen. adapter funktionieren wunderbar, 
wenn es nicht anders geht. hatte persönlich nie ärger bei einsatz von adaptern.


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

so wie man auf dem ersten bild sieht is zwischen den steckern freiraum, auf der graka (zweites bild) allerdings nicht
sagt mir bitte nicht dass ich mich grad wieder zu blöd anstell^^


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

dein netzteil scheint wohl bischen älter sein, wenn man beide 6pin in die karte stecken möchte, passt der abstand nicht.
steck die 6pin doch einzeln rein, vielleicht auch mal umdrehen, das die verwinkelungen passen.


----------



## huntertech (19. April 2012)

Wenn es absolut nicht passt, bleibt ja nur der Griff zu einem Adapter. Sie tun dem Netzteil nicht weh uns sind manchmal echte Lebensretter  Schau mal bei der Grafikkarte, da müssten welche beiliegen.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

wenn es nicht anders geht, neues netzteil oder adapter verwenden.


----------



## Xibit1990 (19. April 2012)

ЯoCaT;3355620 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa evtl wenn da geld zulasst dan wurde ich eher einen 2600(k) aber dass is nur weil das ding nochm bissel mehr power hat


 
wozu ??

I5 2500k reicht dicke..


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

ok also zwei adapter hätte ich, allerdings vom netzteil ausgehend nur ein vga/hhd stromkabel welche dafür passen würde, wenn ich jetzt einen adapter nutze und ein normalen
pci stecker direkt biegen diese die steckplätze der graka ganz leicht auseinander (wirklich nur ein klein wenig), kann des auf dauer schaden?


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

schneide beide seiten vom blauen PCIE kabel ab, welches im wege steht. die linke seite würde schon reichen.


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

wär auch meine nächste idee gewesen bevor ich irgendwas neu kauf des netzteil hätte dann sowieso keinen wert mehr für mich,
wegen sonstigen isolationen gibts da ja vermutlich keine probleme oder?


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

in dem linken kleinen seitenteil werden keine kabel oder kontakte sein, so dass man die 6pin pcie leitung beschädigt.


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

so alles klar hab jetzt die eine seite abgeschnitten, isolationen sind alle noch bedeckt und nun drücken die sich auch nicht mehr auseinander,
alles einwandfrei vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn es absolut nicht passt, bleibt ja nur der Griff zu einem Adapter. Sie tun dem Netzteil nicht weh uns sind manchmal echte Lebensretter  Schau mal bei der Grafikkarte, da müssten welche beiliegen.


 
Die Adapter sehen doch genauso aus.


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

udn nun zum nächsten problem: also das genutzte gehäuse is ebenfalls schon sehr alt (Thermaltake Xaser III V2000A, Midi-Tower Alu mit Sichtfenster (ohne Netzteil) | Geizhals EU)
mainboard hab ich das  ASRock Z77 Pro3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals EU
ich muss noch power sw und reset sw anschließen, allerdings haben beide 2pins.
auf dem system panel-header hätte ich allerdings nur noch "PWRBTN#" und "RESET#"
frei diese sollen aber je nur 1 pin haben, ist es bei neueren gehäusen so dass diese dann nur noch 1pin haben?
kann eigtl nicht sein oder? allerdings weiss ich dann nich wo ich die stecker noch anbringen sollte


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Da musst Du ins Handbuch des Boards schauen, die Panel Header haben schon je 2 Pins, das müsste schon passen.


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

kann es sein dass jeweils der minus pol auf GND muss?
wär so das einzige was mir halbwegs sinnvolles einfällt^^ 
will aber eben immer erst fragen bevor ich einfach mach, is mein zweiter zusammenbau da herrscht
immernoch die unsicherheit xD


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Jop. GND = Minus. Die farbigen Kabel sind Plus, die schwarzen oder weißen sind Minus.


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

hm scheint hier irgendwie anders zu sein mein reset sw hat einmal schwarz (bei mir immer plus pol) und nen weissen 
zumindest müsste schwarz plus bei mir sein da sind ja noch die pfeile an den steckern und steckplätzen zur orientierung


----------



## Softy (19. April 2012)

Öhm, na gut, gibt halt Ausnahmen  Oder die Farbe ist schon abgeblättert  

Ja, das mit dem Dreieck ist Plus


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

hehe ja des kann auch gut sein nach fast 10jahren


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

so alles fertig, der pc läuft einwandfrei (nachdem ich mich am schluss noch drei mal beim schraube festziehen an den kühl-lamellen
vom macho geschnitten hab^^) und als dank hat mir meine freundin gerade offenbart dass sie nun doch ein neues gehäuse will
da ihr das jetzt irgendwie doch nicht so gefällt, is doch immer schön wenn man jemandem erneut eine freude machen kann oder? 
(*AAAAAHHHHHHHHH favgtzuciolc8/&!$§"(!)IJNmcdag)

jedenfall vielen dank für eure hilfe und (in diesem thread vermutlich) bis zum nächsten pc...oder gehäuse?!


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Wenn das dein erster PC Bau war ist es normal dass du mit schweren Verwundungen den Bau abgeschlossen hast. 
Die Kriegszone ist eben kein Murmelspiel.


----------



## Calerian (19. April 2012)

fast, war der zweite aber da ich in meinem eigenen ebenfalls den macho hab weiss ich was fürn
mistiges biest des is (zumindest während dem einbau)^^


----------



## Threshold (19. April 2012)

Beim PC Bau wünscht man sich das Zulassen von Kinderarbeit.  
Nur Kinder haben Finger und Arme die klein genug sind um überall hinzukommen.


----------



## Calerian (5. Mai 2012)

Huhu zusammen,
bin momentan STARK am überlegen bei der Crucial m4 128GB zu zugreifen, die gibts ja (für ssd-verhältnisse) fast schon geschenkt.
Da ich noch einen Laptop hab denk ich drüber nach mir die Slim-Version zu holen um sie später mal ggf. daran anzuschließen, wenn ich mir mal eine neue kaufen sollte.
Würde die denn ohne Probleme an den PC passen? Bzw. gibts sonstige Vor-/Nachteile? Und was meint ihr zu dem Preis wird eher noch weiter fallen oder wird die SSD wird
in die andere Richtung tendieren? Wie kommts eigtl. dass der Preis in den Tagen so wahnsinnig gesunken ist, hab ich irgendwas verpasst? 
Vielen Dank schonmal
Cal


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Die m4 ist leider wieder etwas teurer geworden, aber ich hoffe und denke das der preis sinkt und sinkt


----------



## Calerian (5. Mai 2012)

also ich hab die noch nie unter ~100€ gesehen, oder war die tatsächlich schon tiefer?


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Am Mittwoch war sie bei 90€


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

Wo denn? : Preisentwicklung für Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) (90 Tage) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Hab ich mich geirrt, vlt 1 mit 7 verwechselt


----------



## Calerian (5. Mai 2012)

und was meint ihr bzgl. meiner anderen Anliegen?


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Calerian schrieb:


> Würde die denn ohne Probleme an den PC passen? Bzw. gibts sonstige Vor-/Nachteile? Und was meint ihr zu dem Preis wird eher noch weiter fallen oder wird die SSD wird


 Vorteile:
Schnelle schreib und lesegeschwindigkeit
keine mechanik=> Unhörbar
geringer Stromverbrauch

Nachteile:
Hoher Preis


Ihr dürft meine Liste gerne ergänzen, wenn euch noch was einfällt


----------



## Calerian (5. Mai 2012)

ah moment ich meine nicht generell einer SSD, sondern die "normale" im gegensatz zur Slim Version,
sorry wenns irreführend geschrieben war


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Hier könnt ihr mal gucken: Produktvergleich Crucial m4 Slim SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD1), Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Calerian (5. Mai 2012)

also das gleiche in grün ja?^^ und anschließen lässt sich die slim auch ohne probleme an den pc? wie gesagt will die jetzt fürn pc aber eben nach möglichkeit die option offen halten
diese ma an den lappy anzuschließen wenn eine neue herkommen sollte


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht hab ich die falschen Produkte velinkt, glaube es nicht.
Die SSD müsste ja inPC und Lappi passen oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Calerian (5. Mai 2012)

hm und wofür sollte die slim dann gut sein? dachte slim is speziell für laptop und die größere für die gängigen gehäuse schächte


----------



## coroc (5. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht weil es immer noch so doofe Leute gibt, die denken slim=besser als ohne slim,
mein Latein ist am Ende, ich hab kp


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

Calerian schrieb:


> also das gleiche in grün ja?^^ und anschließen lässt sich die slim auch ohne probleme an den pc? wie gesagt will die jetzt fürn pc aber eben nach möglichkeit die option offen halten
> diese ma an den lappy anzuschließen wenn eine neue herkommen sollte


 
Die Slim ist halt für Notebooks. Ich würde aber immer die Slim kaufen.
Wenn du mal eine neue, größere kaufst kannst du die alte in ein Notebook einbauen. Weil sie eben Slim ist.


----------



## Calerian (5. Mai 2012)

also wenns wirklich das gleiche is werd ich mir dann die slim holen ist ja auch kaum teurer, und der mögliche vorteil is überwiegend, dann werd ich mal noch wie sich der
preis weiter entwickelt und werd ggf. zuschlagen, vielen dank nochmal


----------



## coroc (6. Mai 2012)

Gerne geschehen, sonst noch fragen?


----------



## Calerian (7. Mai 2012)

also hab meinen laptop mal aufgeschraubt und gesehen dass die festplatte darin ebenfalls 9.5mm hoch is....jetz bin ich
schon wieder komplett durcheinander da ich dachte die 7mm wären für laptops xD also theoretisch könnte ich mir jetz die 9.5mm crucial
holen und alles wär top ABER falls dann irgendwann nen neuer laptop herkommt wo dann (wie anscheind der normalfall ist) nur 7mm reinpasst
steh ich da....der fall wird vermutlich nicht eintreten aber lieber vorsorgen als hinterher dumm da stehen^^
wenn ich mir jetzt die slim kaufe  gibt es dafür nochmal minirahmen um diese auf 9.5mm zu bringen?
oder macht der kleine unterschied gar nichts aus? könnte eben minimal wackeln und weiss nich ob des auf dauer gesund ist.
hoffe ihr wisst rat
vielen dank schonmal
cal


----------



## Calerian (8. Mai 2012)

niemand ne idee?


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2012)

Ich würde sicherheitshalber die Slim Variante nehmen. Denn die SSD wackelfrei zu befestigen ist leichter, als eine 9,5mm SSD in einen 7mm Schacht zu hämmern


----------



## Calerian (18. Mai 2012)

So da bin ich mal wieder...hab mir nun die SSD gekauft, eingebaut und win7 neu drauf installiert....
der große WOW-Effekt bliebt aber irgendwie doch aus.
Beim Booten des PCs gehts zwar schon etwas schneller von statten wie zuvor mit der HDD allerdings find ich ~45seks immernoch etwas "langsam"
Habe im BIOS auf AHCI umgestellt (zuvor den nötigen registry-eintrag editiert von 3 auf 0)
und auch zwei verschiedene SATA Kabel getestet falls da vl nicht die volle geschwindigkeit raus kommen sollte.
Kann mir jemand noch nen Tip geben was ich versuchen könnte?
Danke schonmal 
Cal


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

Kannst Du mal einen AS SSD Benchmark Screenshot hier hochladen?

Welche Phase des Bootvorgangs  dauert lange? Der BIOS-Post oder ab dem Moment, wo die Fenster aufeinander zufliegen?


----------



## Calerian (18. Mai 2012)

Der BIOS-Post dauert recht lange das Windows Logo ist nur einen kurzen Moment da teilweise 1Sekunde manchmal erscheint es auch nicht ma richtig


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

Die Werte der SSD sind absolut OK  Außerdem kann die SSD den Bootvorgang erst nach dem BIOS-Post berschleunigen 

Das Problem liegt daher woanders, Du kannst im BIOS nicht benötigte Controller abschalten, dann geht das Booten etwas schneller.


----------



## Scroll (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn der bios post lange braucht ist alles in ordnung, den kann man durch ne ssd auch nicht beschleunigen, der hersteller sagt der hat 10sek zeit bis alle gerate geladen sind und dann dauert der seine zeit oder so  (werte sind frei aus der luft ergriffen, vllt sinds 20 oder nur 5sek)

Solange nach dem post alles schnell geht ist alles in ordnung 

Edit: verdammt zu lahm 

Mfg


----------



## Calerian (19. Mai 2012)

Also kann man beim nachrüsten bzw neu zusammenstellen eines PCs den Aspekt einer SSD auch in die Wahl des Mainboards, genauer gesagt
des darauf verwendeten BIOS einfließen lassen? Meine Freundin zB hat ein neues AsRock Z77 Pro3 und ist ohne SSD genauso schnell beim Booten wie ich
weil ihr BIOS-post einfach viel viel kürzer angezeigt wird..mit meinem MSI P67A-GD65 dauert des alles recht lange.


----------



## Calerian (29. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder einmal ist es soweit, es soll ein wenig nachgerüstet werden und da seid ihr natürlich beste Anlaufstelle 

Mein momentanes System sieht so aus:

Mainboard: MSI P67A-GD65 (B3)
        Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K
 Prozessorlüfter: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Arbeitsspeicher: TeamGroup Elite 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
      Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 570 DCII
       Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
        Laufwerk: LG Electronics schwarz
          Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W
         Gehäuse: Xilence Interceptor Pro (ja ich weiss ein wenig übertrieben, doch leider geil   )


Das meiste kann vorerst drin bleiben GraKa will ich vermutlich erst nächstes Jahr ersetzen, jetzt brauch
ich erstma eine neue CPU, daraus resultierend dann auch ein neues Mainbord wegen dem neuen Sockel.
Des weiteren möchte ich mir eine weitere SSD zulegen das wird wie´s aussieht die Samsung 840 Evo 500GB.
Bei der CPU dachte ich an den i5-4670K der scheint wohl am besten zu passen bzgl Preis/Leistung oder?
Beim Mainboard bin ich unsicher, vorzugsweise hätte ich gern ein AsRock haben die grad gute oder hinken die P/L-technisch
hinterher? ich betreibe (und werde es auch nicht) kein SLI/Crossfire möchte lediglich die CPU übertakten und habe somit keine
besonderen Ansprüche an die Steckplätze. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Cal


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. September 2013)

von 2500k auf 4670k ist unsinn, das sind vielleicht 15 oder 20% mehr leistung für mindestens 300€ die das aufrüsten kostet. den i5 2500k einfach mal auf 4,5ghz takten, dann langt der noch 2 oder 3 jährchen

wenn du was tauschen willst, dann die grafikkarte. etwa gegen eine hd 7970 (250€)


----------



## Calerian (29. September 2013)

der grund warum ich "aufrüsten" möchte ist das mein pc probleme beim hochfahren hat, bleibt im bios initializing bildschirm immer ewig lang hängen bis er endlich hochfährt,
die festplatten konnten allerdings schon ausgeschlossen werden neu installiert wurde er auch mehrmals und hat nicht geholfen also kann es meiner meinung nach nur noch
am mainboard liegen, und da ich die SSD geschenkt bekomm und dann stattdessen das geld "übrig" habe dachte ich kann ich doch direkt auf den neuen cpu sockel aufrüsten


----------

